# PNG and IRIAN JAYA



## kenneally1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi i'm new to the forum.

I was just wondering if the PNG carpet python is different to the IRIAN JAYA/ WEST PAPUAN carpet python.
Just like to say this seems a very helpfull and informative forum

Regards
Nigel


----------



## kidsheart (Jul 7, 2009)

as far as im aware, new guineas have less pattern than IJ's, different colouring and are in all a fair bit different in appearance. they are the same species though, just a different patterns/morph. new guineas have a much much more jag appearance than the IJ's. 
Irian jaya is what the western end of new guinea used to be is where IJ's got there name from, and im pretty sure its not definate that the new guineas originated in eastern new guinea but were given that name to distinguish between the two.
that is my understanding anyway.


----------



## kenneally1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just found this.....PNG's above!
Irian Jaya's below!







I see the difference now......the reason i ask, is that i have a 75%png x jag, and wanted to make sure i got the right capret python to breed him back to. ie: a png, not an IJ.

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kidsheart (Jul 7, 2009)

is that yours in your pic? looks incredible!! you never really hear of png x jags. i guess they commonly just get called IJ jags anyway. care to send one of your offspring over to australia lol


----------



## kenneally1 (Jul 7, 2009)

the pic in my avatar is my 75% RP x jag...he is a beaut!!!.... but i want to breed him to a PNG not an IJ so as to keep the reduced pattern in the 88% er's.
Regards
Nigel


----------



## kenneally1 (Jul 7, 2009)

This is the snake i'm looking to find a PNG female for!


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Nigel, That would depend on whether you believe that the PNGs....
actually came from New Guinea (now called IJ/WP)
If they did....they would be the same species.

Personally, I believe they didn't.
I have a group of NGs here in the states ( and I also keep and breed IJ/WPs). There are to many physical characteristics that are different from the IJ/WPs for me to say they are the same species.
Different head and body structure, "NGs" have about twice the amount of eggs... to many differences in them to be the same species, separated by an imaginary boarder.
I believe the NGs animals to be some sort of Cape Carpet or animals off the North coast on the Islands...as they have more characteristics of these animals....and look nothing like IJ/WPs.
I've even seen some that are dead ringers for Prossy's.

All in all....I believe the PNGs are actually coastal/jungle forms.....or northern/east Carpets...if you will.





















Cheers,
D.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh...and if you're in the states....I have plenty of lone female "NGs". Hit me up.....
They do make GREAT jags...






Cheers,
D.


----------



## kidsheart (Jul 7, 2009)

so do png's crossed with jags produce the same incredible looking offspring as the IJ x jag? i would think they would produce better if anything??? or do you think alot of the nice IJ jags are actually PNG x jags mistaken/misnamed as IJ's because there native to similar areas??

all those snakes look unbelievable!!!


----------



## Jarden (Jul 8, 2009)

Nigel thats one sexy looking snake!!!


----------



## DerekRoddy (Jul 8, 2009)

kidsheart said:


> so do png's crossed with jags produce the same incredible looking offspring as the IJ x jag? i would think they would produce better if anything??? or do you think alot of the nice IJ jags are actually PNG x jags mistaken/misnamed as IJ's because there native to similar areas??
> 
> all those snakes look unbelievable!!!



Jags are so variable....there's no way to tell which one makes "nice" ones.
I've seen great ones come from Coastals, Jungles, Diamonds, IJs, NGs, bredls, etc.....
I've seen coastals jags that looked like IJ jags and IJ jags that look like coastal Jags. It's really about what appeals to you.

To much variability to go there. Haha.

I don't think there has been to many breedings of jags to NGs in the states. I'm the only person I know of with breeding adult pairs (or at least...that is breeding them currently). I've sold plenty and those animals should be up to size now.
I do know that Anthony C has a female NG that I believe came from me... in a round about way. I have also done breedings on loans with a few of my NGs....with Jags from Yasser.
One thing I've noticed about the NGs jags is that they're bright yellow...most everyone of them has been...unless bred to a IJ/WP which tends to dull the yellow somewhat.

Cheers,
D.


----------



## pythons73 (Jul 8, 2009)

Some incredible animals their Derek,particalar the one above,awesome.


----------



## Caissaca (Jul 15, 2009)

Just for info, this is a specimen we caught just outside Port Moresby, PNG, last year.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 16, 2009)

DerekRoddy said:


> Nigel, That would depend on whether you believe that the PNGs....
> actually came from New Guinea (now called IJ/WP)
> If they did....they would be the same species.
> 
> .


 

New Guinea is currently divided in half. Irian Jaya or West Papua' if you take the independence movement name' to the west and Papua New Guinea to the east. 
As shown by the last post there are strong similarities between carpets found in souther IJ and PNG. 
Due to the geography of the Island most of the movement is coastal so you will find more variation from south to north.
Its a big place with a lot of natural barriers isolating populations of flora and fauna.


----------



## Retic (Jul 16, 2009)

All I can say is WOW, what a gorgeous snake. 



kenneally1 said:


> This is the snake i'm looking to find a PNG female for!


----------



## jay76 (Jul 16, 2009)

i agree that is one stunning snake


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 16, 2009)

this is not a fair conversation ,i think that there are a lot of wet keyboards across australia after looking at these pics . yes they are beaut .!!!!!!!


----------



## -Peter (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot to add. That is a stunning snake.


----------



## kenneally1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just to say, i have finally found a PNG to go with my 75% , she's a daughter of the PNG's i posted earlier in the thread. She wont be up to breeding size for a while, but...eh. 
At least when she is, i'll be able to hopefully produce 88% PNG's
I'll post pics in a couple days when she's settled in.
Thanks to eerybody who reply'd
Kind regards
Nigel


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Geography ??????*

*can someone tell me what this thread has to do with "australian snakes" and be polite about it at the same time !!!!!!! Cheers solar 17 [baden]*


----------



## kwinno (Jul 23, 2009)

kenneally1 said:


> This is the snake i'm looking to find a PNG female for!


 
awesome python bute colours would love one myself know anyone???


----------



## geckodan (Jul 23, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> *can someone tell me what this thread has to do with "australian snakes" and be polite about it at the same time !!!!!!! Cheers solar 17 [baden]*



Ahh, but they are an Australian snake. Here's one photographed at Iron Range.


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Claims*



geckodan said:


> Ahh, but they are an Australian snake. Here's one photographed at Iron Range.


 Well l for one would like to see that claim validated having lived in Cooktown for a while l saw a slight visual resemblnce [appearance] at times but hard evidence would be great......cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## geckodan (Jul 23, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> Well l for one would like to see that claim validated having lived in Cooktown for a while l saw a slight visual resemblnce [appearance] at times but hard evidence would be great......cheers solar 17 [baden]



A photo isn't validation enough ?? All the yanks on Morelia forums I showed the pic to were convinced that it is an IJ. There is no reason it shouldn't occur in Iron Range


----------

